# Major News about JLT



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Will post this tomorrow, however stuff like

-Electricity/Water has been turned on in saba tower meaning fortune tower will be ready in december as well... they were not sure about this b/c of DEWA

-reducing amount of water and putting fountains in whatever lakes are there as they want to encourage more footpaths in between towers to make a more 'lively community', 

more news about DMCC.. will let you know once i have it official on paper.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Also WSP reported that the name has been changed to "Jumeirah LakeS Towers"

and NazUK suggested it should be Jumeirah Puddles Towers


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

cool! cant wait.

R


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

lively community :rofl:

liek they dont have anything else to do in dubai than to walk around fountains


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ see what they do in Dubai Marina


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

are you trying to say that they do


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

basically, yes.


----------



## Wind Spokesperson (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes the above is all confirmed...


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

the only project i really like in this is JBC, but then again, i dont know too much about JLT, just that there are 15 commercial towers, and 5 of them are taken by JBC, one by fortune, lol


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Jumeirah Lake Towers becomes free zone

By Mohammad Ezz Al Deen, Staff Reporter


Dubai: Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT), a 79-tower cluster of residential and commercial properties, has become a free zone, marking the creation of the first mixed-use free zone development in Dubai.

Nakheel, the developers of the 200-hectare real estate development that hosts 79 towers adjacent to Shaikh Zayed Road in the heart of 'new' Dubai, had announced yesterday the details of the regulations governing activities in the project along with a new brand identity.

Ahmad Bin Sulayem, general manager of JLT, told Gulf News that the free zone development will also be a freehold project.

"Dubai's Land Department confirmed that the owners of the units will enjoy full freehold rights announced in Dubai's property law issued in March 2006," said Bin Sulayem.

He did not mention an exact number for the total investment of the project.

"Many developers are taking part in the project, the cost is changing from one tower to another, and every developer has its statistics," he added.

JLT is expected to cater to the broadest range of knowledge businesses in the emirate, and will include offices, hotels, restaurants and leisure facilities in addition to residential towers.

The project is expected to be completed by the end of 2008.

"We have taken extensive care to ensure that major infrastructure services are substantially complete.

The lateral service that runs to each of the plots is in progress and in line with the priorities for each of the towers," said Bin Sulayem.

The Dubai Multi Commodities Centre Authority will be providing government services of company registration, licensing and immigration services to tenants/residents of JLT for the development.


R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Jumeirah Lakes Towers announces free zone status to resident businesses
[Wednesday, July 19, 2006 12:55:00 pm]










Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT), the rapidly emerging 200-hectare real estate development adjacent to Sheikh Zayed Road in the heart of ‘new’ Dubai, will offer free zone status to resident businesses, marking the creation of the first mixed-use free zone development in Dubai. Details of the regulations governing activities in JLT were unveiled today along with the new brand identity during a developers meet at the Jumeirah Emirates Towers.

JLT, which comprises 79 towers, is expected to cater to the broadest range of knowledge businesses in the Emirate, and will include offices, hotels, restaurants and leisure facilities in addition to residential towers. The project is expected to be completed by the end of 2008.

“Jumeirah Lakes Towers marks a significant departure from the single industry-specific free zone development that has been the norm in Dubai,” said Ahmed bin Sulayem, newly appointed General Manager of JLT. “The JLT development which will cater to both individuals and companies will encourage the creation of a new community related to the service sector,” he added.
A new identity has been launched for the project, symbolizing the lakes around which the development has been designed. Four winding, man-made lakes, stretching to approximately 255,000 square metres create a vibrant waterfront environment and provide stunning views from the towers, which will be clustered in groups of three.

“We have taken extensive care to ensure that the major infrastructure services to Jumeirah Lakes Towers are now substantially complete. The lateral service runs to each of the plots are in progress and in line with the priorities for each of the towers,” said Mr. bin Sulayem. “The major initiative to have a district cooling system is well ahead of other services and will meet the demands for air conditioning as well as reduce the overall electrical load and the impact on the environment. Each tower will also have access to complete DEWA services which they will be able to liaise on their own,” he added.

The JLT management has made every effort to minimise disruption to the users and tenants of the development during the construction period, by providing specific roads with partial paving and restricting access to non-construction traffic. Saba Tower, which is expected to be the first tower to open on the site, has had specific services and access brought into play. Landscaping around the towers will also be planned around the completion of individual towers.

The Dubai Multi Commodities Centre Authority (DMCCA) will be the licensing authority providing government services of company registration, licensing and immigration services to tenants/residents of JLT for the development. DMCCA has issued the rules and regulations governing licensing activities specific to the zone. Details of these regulations can be found on the JLT website: www.jlt.ae A new management and service structure has also been put in place to respond to the huge volume of service requests expected within the coming months as tenants take possession of property and start physically relocating to JLT.
Commodities-related businesses will however be restricted to DMCC’s own towers which currently include the landmark Almas Tower and the industry-specific Au and Ag Towers.

All 79 towers of the new development have already been sold to developers with the first one – Saba Tower expected to be completed and delivered later this month. The construction and engineering services for the JLT development is overseen by the new JLT management team along with project managers Faithful and Gould.

R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

all plots have been sold and still so much confusion.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I confirm the below to be the NEW JLT logo:











I've seen it since almost one month ago.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i like that logo..could compete for the best logo in dubai

think we should have a poll on which is the best logo?


----------

